# Words of Captain Max



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice site. A must read. 

<span style="color: #3366FF">Max quotes</span> 

Enjoy!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very nice. thanks for the link!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Some pretty cool quotes there, thanks!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the link. Very nice


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

For people who are confused about my thinking you will find a close proximity to these quotes and what I advocate. I acquired a 2nd original English edition (printed 1926) of this book in 1976. It was a given to me by an Eighty year old lady who had been a member of the original Long Island German Shepherd Club. She liked my passion for the breed and wanted the breed to continue on. 
BTW, read the conformation quotes of what judging should be and you get an idea how the train went off the tracks in many places. This book is timeless, and that's why I cringe when people justify today's dogs with "the times have changed".JMO


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Cliff-
yes, it's almost as if he knew human nature so well, he looked into the future and warned us against all that ails us today, pleading to not let it happen.

Not unlike Thomas Jefferson warning us against the banks and the government.

We are our own worst enemies.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yep!!


----------

